# Aloha from the beautiful island of Oahu



## Daz (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi all, my name is Daz and I live in Honolulu. I stumbled upon this forum on google search. In the state of hawaii we love smoking! So 4 years ago I bought my first Akorn 22" Kamado, totally messed up my first cook, jumped on google, found Amazingribs.com, and everything else is history. I ended up making my own grill controller, went on four HPBExpo tradeshows and won Vesta Awards Finalist in 2018 with it. I'd like to be more involved with the smoking community to promote my state-of-art controller and to hear feedbacks for products improvement. 
I love surfing, spearfishing and BBQ at the beach, everything we do here is around the ocean. 
Here is a song from a local artist, this is how we do it here!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 27, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Braz (Mar 27, 2019)

Aloha. Interesting that that song sounds more Caribbean than what I think of as Hawaiian.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2019)

Welcome to the site happy to have ya join up

Chris


----------



## Daz (Mar 27, 2019)

Braz said:


> Aloha. Interesting that that song sounds more Caribbean than what I think of as Hawaiian.


Yes, it's called "Jawaian", a mix of Reggae, Roots and R&B. Traditional Hawaiian music was more about natural beauties, many written by early missionaries. Then came along Don Ho and his peers, they covered songs from the mainland w/ Ukulele and Aloha shirt. After that it was Peter Moon who started a new wave of local songs with focus on day to day struggles of the islanders. Every kids at the beach here can play uku and sing, while they cook out on a grill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
I took the link out of your signature, it's not allowed unless you are a paying member of this site.
Which would be a premium membership, that would also block all the ads.
Al


----------



## Daz (Mar 28, 2019)

done! I also emailed through the contact us page yesterday inquiring about forum sponsorship. thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome Daz
 I Was on Oahu about 8 years before you were born.
I went directly from Vietnam to Hawaii, and spent 54 weeks there.

Bear


----------



## Daz (Mar 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Daz
> I Was on Oahu about 8 years before you were born.
> I went directly from Vietnam to Hawaii, and spent 54 weeks there.
> 
> Bear


Howzit! Braddahs must have been smoking all day back then!
I got a neighbor here who also went the Vietnam war. He was an electrician in the Navy and got injured when the gorillas "walked the mortars" onto their base.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Daz,
Hmm, I wonder if that was our base (Dong Tam).
VC walked mortars in & hit our main ammo dump of 1,000,000 pounds of Ammo.
We had more Navy guys wounded than Army, because the Navy was situated closer to the Ammo Dump.

Bear


----------



## Daz (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow, Small world. My neighbor (His name is Mark) responded "What a memory, July 31 1967 to July 31 1968 at Dong Tam" He was a electrician servicing the patrol boats there. 



Bearcarver said:


> Hi Daz,
> Hmm, I wonder if that was our base (Dong Tam).
> VC walked mortars in & hit our main ammo dump of 1,000,000 pounds of Ammo.
> We had more Navy guys wounded than Army, because the Navy was situated closer to the Ammo Dump.
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2019)

Daz said:


> Wow, Small world. My neighbor (His name is Mark) responded "What a memory, July 31 1967 to July 31 1968 at Dong Tam" He was a electrician servicing the patrol boats there.




OK—-That was an earlier hit he was there for.
The 500 tons of ammo was hit in March of 1969.
What a night that was!

Tell Mark I said “Welcome Home”.

Bear


----------



## Daz (Apr 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> OK—-That was an earlier hit he was there for.
> The 500 tons of ammo was hit in March of 1969.
> What a night that was!
> 
> ...


What you guys got hit twice?! I gotta tell Mark that.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! I was stationed at Scholfield Barracks from 1981 to 1984. Had some great times on that island.


----------



## Daz (Apr 2, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Welcome to the forum! I was stationed at Scholfield Barracks from 1981 to 1984. Had some great times on that island.


howzit!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2019)

Daz said:


> What you guys got hit twice?! I gotta tell Mark that.



LOL—-I was in Dong Tam for 7 months, and we got hit every night, except 5 nights.
However the 500 Tons of Ammo was the biggest hit we took.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Welcome to the forum! I was stationed at Scholfield Barracks from 1981 to 1984. Had some great times on that island.



I was there from August, 1969 until August, 1970.

Bear


----------

